# what's the difference?



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

what's the difference between a colt gold cup trophy, and a colt gold cup national match? 

there's a brand new in box gold cup trophy sitting at my local gun pusher and i was looking them up online to see if 1100$ was a good price when i noticed that there are 2 different models so i'm wondering what the difference is. it's not a big deal since the gun will be in my house by the end of the month regardless, if i don't buy it my room mate says he will.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't tell U the difference really, but I believe the national match is better. I once had a Springer w/ a match frame - I couldn't tell the difference, but several others would always say "that's a match frame."

So, I assume the match frame is the better one... ???

All I can tell ya...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The Gold Cup National Match was replaced by the Gold Cup Trophy in 1997. From the info I have, it looks like basically the same gun and was made by the Colt Custom Gun Shop. I don't see how you could go wrong by buying it. Be sure and post a pic.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Their for target shooting This isn't a carry SD gun. Gold cups are set up for mild loads. That what Ive always been told.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> The Gold Cup National Match was replaced by the Gold Cup Trophy in 1997. From the info I have, it looks like basically the same gun and was made by the Colt Custom Gun Shop. I don't see how you could go wrong by buying it. Be sure and post a pic.


What he said :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*The Gold Cup*

I bought a Colt Gold Cup .45 a few years back. the dealer told me it had been set up for heavier loads.

Best autoloader I've ever had experience with.

Bob Wright


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

wel i decided to pass on it, the price is just too rich for my blood at the moment, but my roomy put 300$ down on it today so like i said it'll be in my house regardless within a month or 2, and yes, there will be pics.

when we were looking at the box contents at the store today we noticed an extra spring included in the contents. when i aksed about its purpose i was told that it's meant for shooting heavier loads, i believe the guy said it was meant for cast or lead bullet loads. i don't remember right now, i had colt ponies dancing through my head even though it won't be my gun. lol


----------

